# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent  TV Anchors

## BlackMage

WHY do they talk so fast? 
I understand, but for example on Вести the anchor talks way too fast, like he doesn't have enough time to say the whole word. 
The regular reporters talk at a completely acceptable and natural speed, though.

----------


## Бармалей

> WHY do they talk so fast? 
> I understand, but for example on Вести the anchor talks way too fast, like he doesn't have enough time to say the whole word. 
> The regular reporters talk at a completely acceptable and natural speed, though.

 You DO understand? Because all I hear is DHSHGHKCHICKI SSDIHDAJ:VOBAYUT CKLAJFGHNHN Blinchiki! I guess they're just trying to cram it all in one segment...

----------


## BlackMage

> You DO understand?

 Yep.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Talking fast shows that you are well scholared and very intelligent. It is like a competition of who can talk the fastest. 
Result: 80% of the population doesn't understand what the reporter is saying.

----------


## BlackMage

> Talking fast shows that you are well scholared and very intelligent. It is like a competition of who can talk the fastest. 
> Result: 80% of the population doesn't understand what the reporter is saying.

 Well, this fellow is quite good at it.
However, the hosts of Доброе Утро, Россия are more reasonable.

----------


## BlackMage

Apparently, the anchor thinks that Russian schoolchildren are the least honest in the world.

----------


## Бармалей

> Talking fast shows that you are well scholared and very intelligent. It is like a competition of who can talk the fastest. 
> Result: 80% of the population doesn't understand what the reporter is saying.

 Oh, so it's like debate team. It doesn't matter that you're persuasive with your arguments, just that you spit them out at an insane/incomphensible rate...

----------


## basurero

Быть балаболка - порок.  ::

----------


## Dimitri

> WHY do they talk so fast? 
> I understand, but for example on Вести the anchor talks way too fast, like he doesn't have enough time to say the whole word. 
> The regular reporters talk at a completely acceptable and natural speed, though.

 Это везде так кажется..
Я когда смотрю израильские новости тоже думаю, ПОЧЕМУ ОНИ ТАК БЫСТРО ГОВОРЯТ? :)

----------


## Dimitri

> Быть балаболкой - порок.

----------


## Remyisme

Сейчас это так во всех странах и на всех языках. Давно прошло то время когда по радио и телевидению говорили медленно и внятно, послушайте старые радиозаписи Юрия Левитана - то было время. Oдно удовольствие его слушать.

----------


## MasterAdmin

Скорость речи влияет на восприятие. Есть определенные правила в этом отношении. Я думаю, что дикторы говорят fast to x-fast. Поэтому вы можете сами сделать объективные выводы, а не осуждать. 
x-slow: 80 words per minute
slow: 120 words per minute
medium: 180 - 200 words per minute
fast: 300 words per minute
x-fast: 500 words per minute

----------


## Volk

Racetrack announcers seem faster than regular reporters, does anyone know what they're saying? 
To me, Spanish always sounds too fast for possible comprehension but they're probably saying as many words as the rate of these talk shows.

----------


## kalinka

> WHY do they talk so fast? 
> I understand, but for example on Вести the anchor talks way too fast, like he doesn't have enough time to say the whole word. 
> The regular reporters talk at a completely acceptable and natural speed, though.

 а мне кажется нормально говорят! Я говорю быстрее   ::

----------


## Lampada

> "...Давно прошло то время когда по радио и телевидению говорили медленно и внятно, послушайте старые радиозаписи Юрия Левитана - то было время. Oдно удовольствие его слушать.

 http://www.sovmusic.ru/download.php?fname=levita12 
"Говорит Москва! 
АКТ О ВОЕННОЙ КАПИТУЛЯЦИИ 
Подписание акта о безоговорочной капитуляции германских вооруженных сил.  
1. Мы, нижеподписавшиеся, действуя от имени Германского Верховного Командования, соглашаемся на безоговорочную капитуляцию всех наших вооруженных сил на суше, на море и в воздухе, а также всех сил, находящихся в настоящее время под немецким командованием, - Верховному Главнокомандованию Красной Армии и одновременно Верховному Командованию Союзных экспедиционных сил.  
2. Германское Верховное Командование немедленно издаст приказы всем немецким командующим сухопутными, морскими и воздушными силами и всем силам, находящимся под германским командованием, прекратить военные действия в 23-01 часа по центрально-европейскому времени 8-го мая 1945 года, остаться на своих местах, где они находятся в это время и полностью разоружиться, передав всё их оружие и военное имущество местным союзным командующим или офицерам, выделенным представителями союзного Верховного Командования, не разрушать и не причинять никаких повреждений пароходам, судам и самолётам, их двигателям, корпусам и оборудованию, а также машинам, вооружению, аппаратам и всем вообще военно-техническим средствам ведения войны.  
3. Германское Верховное Командование немедленно выделит соответствующих командиров и обеспечит выполнение всех дальнейших приказов, изданных Верховным главнокомандованием Красной Армии и Верховным Командованием Союзных экспедиционных сил.  
4. Этот акт не будет являться препятствием к замене его другим генеральным документом о капитуляции, заключенным объединенными нациями или от их имени, применимым к Германии и германским вооруженным силам в целом.  
5. В случае, если немецкое Верховное Командование или какие-либо вооруженные силы, находящиеся под его командованием, не будут действовать в соответствии с этим актом о капитуляции, Верховное Командование Красной Армии, а также Верховное командование Союзных экспедиционных сил, предпримут такие карательные меры, или другие действия, которые они сочтут необходимыми.  
6. Этот акт составлен на русском, английском и немецком языках. Только русский и английский тексты являются аутентичными.  
Подписано 8 мая 1945 года в гор. Берлине.  
От имени Германского Верховного Командования: 
КЕЙТЕЛЬ, ФРИДЕБУРГ, ШТУМПФ.  
в присутствии:  
по уполномочию Верховного Главнокомандования Красной Армии 
Маршала Советского Союза Г. ЖУКОВА.  
по уполномочию Верховного командующего экспедиционными cилами союзников 
Главного Маршала Авиации ТЕДДЕРА.  
При подписании также присутствовали в качестве свидетелей:  
командующий стратегическими воздушными силами США 
генерал СПААТС.  
Главнокомандующий Французской армией 
генерал ДЕЛАТР де ТАССИНЬИ.  
Мы передавали Акт о военной капитуляции Германии!"

----------


## Seventh-Monkey

I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought they spoke too fast. I tried to watch some Russian TV on the 'Net a while ago... not very productive. I could only make out the words (let alone understand) when they spoke in short sentences, otherwise it was just an overpowering sea of babble. 
N.B. babble (chatter, words) is a good word.

----------


## basurero

Я думаю, что легче слушать радио потому что не надо обращать внимание на экран... можно прилагать все усилия понимать каждое слово...

----------


## Rtyom

Sometimes watching means helping yourself to understand too. So to say, having visual support of the events.

----------


## BlackMage

> Sometimes watching means helping yourself to understand too. So to say, having visual support of the events.

 Luckily the anchor usually says, "Blah blah happened in Albania yesterday, Vesti correspondent Ivan Ivanov has more..."  Then they cut to Ivan and he speaks at a normal speed.

----------


## Dimitri

> Я думаю, что легче слушать радио, потому что не надо обращать внимание на экран... можно прилагать все усилия понимать каждое слово...

----------


## Бармалей

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  Sometimes watching means helping yourself to understand too. So to say, having visual support of the events.   Luckily the anchor usually says, "Blah blah happened in Albania yesterday, Vesti correspondent Ivan Ivanov has more..."  Then they cut to Ivan and he speaks at a normal speed.

 Иван Иванов: Да, это правда, Презентер Презентерич! В Албании сегодня, Президент Путин заявлял, что после его отставки там он будет открывать новый одеждой магазин "Путь Путина," где Албанцы могут покупать модное белье по низким ценам.

----------


## BlackMage

Some of the anchors are ok, like the balding guy on Вести+ right now...  One who talked really fast has short black hair and rectangular glasses... 
Bald guy: "ЭтовсёВести+, спокойнойночи и... до...................... понедельник."

----------


## BlackMage

Дмитрий Петров (Вести) talks fine. 
Haha I love the way he says Mercedes-Benz.

----------


## Chuvak

> Originally Posted by BlackMage        Originally Posted by Rtyom  Sometimes watching means helping yourself to understand too. So to say, having visual support of the events.   Luckily the anchor usually says, "Blah blah happened in Albania yesterday, Vesti correspondent Ivan Ivanov has more..."  Then they cut to Ivan and he speaks at a normal speed.   Иван Иванов: Да, это правда, Презентер Презентерич! В Албании сегодня, Президент Путин заявлял, что после его отставки там он будет открывать новый одеждой магазин "Путь Путина," где Албанцы могут покупать модное белье по низким ценам.

 It sounds a little bit strange... not like a typical anchor speaks...

----------


## flowforever

I don't think, that they speak too fast...in comparison with Андрей Малахов..but he is a tv presenter

----------


## Chuvak

> I don't think, that they speak too fast...in comparison with Андрей Малахов..but he is a tv presenter

 consider that they are non-native speakers!!! When I'm listening to a movie, I cannot get all phrases

----------


## BlackMage

> I don't think, that they speak too fast...in comparison with Андрей Малахов..but he is a tv presenter

 What show is he on?

----------


## Seventh-Monkey

> Я думаю, что легче слушать радио потому что не надо обращать внимание на экран... можно прилагать все усилия понимать каждое слово...

 Wowwwww, I understood nearly every word of that  ::  
Лена: no need for the comma there; just put "I don't think that they speak" or even just "I don't think they speak" (may not be technically correct, but everyone uses it). 
Russian telly folks speak a lot faster than Limey ones.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by basurero  Я думаю, что легче слушать радио потому что не надо обращать внимание на экран... можно прилагать все усилия понимать каждое слово...   Wowwwww, I understood nearly every word of that  
> Лена: no need for the comma there; just put "I don't think that they speak" or even just "I don't think they speak" (may not be technically correct, but everyone uses it).

 It's a nightmare when business gets down to whether or not should I put a comma in some part of an english sentence. The rules in russian and english are absolutely different so (i'm thinking now about the comma before "so"  :: ) it's always hard to make a correct choice.

----------


## Seventh-Monkey

> Originally Posted by Seventh-Monkey        Originally Posted by basurero  Я думаю, что легче слушать радио потому что не надо обращать внимание на экран... можно прилагать все усилия понимать каждое слово...   Wowwwww, I understood nearly every word of that  
> Лена: no need for the comma there; just put "I don't think that they speak" or even just "I don't think they speak" (may not be technically correct, but everyone uses it).   It's a nightmare when business gets down to whether or not should I put a comma in some part of an english sentence. The rules in russian and english are absolutely different so (i'm thinking now about the comma before "so" ) it's always hard to make a correct choice.

 I can see that. You use commas in lieu of the connective (don't know the proper term) 'that', don't you, e.g. "я знаю, я не красивый"? We cheerily ditch 'that' entirely from subjunctive sentences ("I know that I am here" -> "I know I am here" [-> "I know I'm here"]).

----------


## flowforever

> Originally Posted by flowforever  I don't think, that they speak too fast...in comparison with Андрей Малахов..but he is a tv presenter   What show is he on?

 his new show is called "Малахов + Малахов"

----------


## basurero

Чувак, ты прав, намного труднее понимать фильмы, чем новости, потому что актеры бормочут. По меньшей мере, дикторы ясно произносят каждое слово.  
Также хотел сказать, что все думают, что люди говорят слишком быстро на других языках, но после того, как осваиваются с языком, им не так трудно. Например, когда я начал заниматься испанским языком, мне казалось как бы люди стреляли слова из пулемета, но теперь, скорость речи не главная проблема для меня. Люди, которые занимаются английским тоже думают, что мы говорим быстро....

----------


## Оля

> Например, когда я начал заниматься испанским языком, мне казалось как бы люди стреляли слова из пулемета

 лучше - "мне казалось, *что* люди как бы стреляли слова*ми* из пулемета"  ::

----------


## denticul

> Talking fast shows that you are well scholared and very intelligent. It is like a competition of who can talk the fastest. 
> Result: 80% of the population doesn't understand what the reporter is saying.

 80% of the population don't give a ... about much of what they say.

----------


## Remyisme

> Talking fast shows that you are well scholared and very intelligent. It is like a competition of who can talk the fastest.

 You are wrong trust me, that shows the complete opposite.

----------


## BlackMage

> Talking fast shows that you are well scholared and very intelligent. It is like a competition of who can talk the fastest.

 What does this say about Mr. Rogers?

----------


## Бармалей

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  Talking fast shows that you are well scholared and very intelligent. It is like a competition of who can talk the fastest.   What does this say about Mr. Rogers?

   ::   ::   ::   ::  
OK, no more smack-talking Fred; he was awesome.   ::

----------


## BlackMage

> OK, no more smack-talking Fred; he was awesome.

 EXACTLY.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

I guess I am too old to know Mr. Rogers, but if he is what google says he is, then his audience is children.

----------


## BlackMage

> I guess I am too old to know Mr. Rogers, but if he is what google says he is, then his audience is children.

 Everyone knows who Mr. Rogers is... either because we personally saw his show or because we parents had to sit through that drivel while our kids watched.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Everyone knows who Mr. Rogers is... either because we personally saw his show or because *we parents* had to sit through that drivel while our kids watched.

 You have children!?!?   ::  I didn't know that!

----------


## DDT

It appears that Klinky ol boy was fortunate enough  to not have been tortured as a child by Mr Rodgers. 
 Также,  Я подумал что, Блакмаги раньше сказал что ему только восемнадцать лет!

----------


## basurero

Я раньше знал девочку, которая родила ребенку когда ей было пятнадцать лет. ЛОЛ

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

это не лольно, это грустно.

----------


## BlackMage

> You have children!?!?   I didn't know that!

 No.

----------


## basurero

Нет, она полностью заслуживала такое... Она была с*ка

----------


## BlackMage

> Она была с*ка

 http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtopic.php?t=9089

----------


## basurero

Да, спасибо. Она была глупой с*укой

----------


## Бармалей

Первый Пункт: Лольно = здорово!   ::  
Второй Пункт: Есть много людей, который родит детей, когда они сами дети...  ::  
Третьий Пункт: Фред Роджерз ВСЕГДА показывает на телевизоре -- тебе не надо быть слишком старым или молодом смотреть его. А наверное он будет на телевизоре много лет еще, т.к. есть "пере-передачи (?)."   ::  
А также он был снайпер в Виетнам, который убил много целей. Ну, ладно, это "урбан-легенд," тем не менее это смешно.

----------


## BlackMage

> Да, спасибо. Она была глупой с*укой

 Наверно она еще с*ка, а?

----------


## basurero

Скорее всего, но она давно переехала в Англию.   ::  Чертовы английские с*ки....

----------


## Dimitri

> Я раньше знал девочку, которая родила ребенка, когда ей было пятнадцать лет. ЛОЛ

----------


## Dimitri

> Второй Пункт: Есть много людей, которые рожают детей, когда они сами дети...  
> Третьий Пункт: Фред Роджерз ВСЕГДА показывает в телевизоре -- тебе не надо быть слишком старым или молодым, чтобы смотреть его. А, наверное, он будет в телевизоре много лет еще, т.к. есть "пере-передачи (?)."   
> А также он был снайпер во Въетнаме, который убил много целей. Ну, ладно, это "урбан-легенд," тем не менее это смешно.

  

> Первый Пункт: Лольно = здорово!

 Лольно - это не здорово. Лольный - это от слова "лол"   ::  
Да и вообще это не очень популярное слово =) и используется только в интернете

----------


## basurero

спасибо Дмитрий! Лольный - это мое любимое русское слово!!!! Еще смеюсь над ним!

----------


## Оля

> Лольный - это мое любимое русское слово!!!! Еще смеюсь над ним!

 хм.. ну русским его можно назвать с большой натяжкой...   ::  
я его вообще первый раз прочитала на этом форуме.

----------


## basurero

Я знаю... но это все же смешное слово. Я не понимаю первое предложение твоего сообщения. Это какое-то идиоматическое выражение?

----------


## flowforever

т.е с трудом можно сказать, что это русское слово 
пример:
The two old men with their butcher knives hacked out two concerns, which might serve in a rude fashion for oars. — Два старика огромными ножами вырезали две штуковины, которые с большой натяжкой могли сойти за вёсла.

----------


## Dimitri

> Originally Posted by basurero  Лольный - это мое любимое русское слово!!!! Еще смеюсь над ним!   хм.. ну русским его можно назвать с большой натяжкой...   
> я его вообще первый раз прочитала на этом форуме.

 ну это интернет-сленг =)

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Оля        Originally Posted by basurero  Лольный - это мое любимое русское слово!!!! Еще смеюсь над ним!   хм.. ну русским его можно назвать с большой натяжкой...   
> я его вообще первый раз прочитала на этом форуме.   ну это интернет-сленг =)

 Да нет, я давно и помногу сижу в интернете, и понятие "ЛОЛ" мне знакомо. Но прилагательное "лольный" слышу впервые.

----------


## Dimitri

[quote=Оля] 

> Originally Posted by "Оля":1zq9rer6        Originally Posted by basurero  Лольный - это мое любимое русское слово!!!! Еще смеюсь над ним!   хм.. ну русским его можно назвать с большой натяжкой...   
> я его вообще первый раз прочитала на этом форуме.   ну это интернет-сленг =)

 Да нет, я давно и помногу сижу в интернете, и понятие "ЛОЛ" мне знакомо. Но прилагательное "лольный" слышу впервые.[/quote:1zq9rer6] 
Ну вот теперь знаешь его!

----------


## Оля

Да кто бы спорил... Я и не говорила вроде, что я его "теперь не знаю".

----------


## Chuvak

> спасибо Дмитрий! Лольный - это мое любимое русское слово!!!! Еще смеюсь над ним!

 hahaha I'm laughing out loud   ::  
It's not a Russian word, It's an English word immigrated into Russian language!  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by basurero  спасибо Дмитрий! Лольный - это мое любимое русское слово!!!! Еще смеюсь над ним!   hahaha I'm laughing out loud   
> It's not a Russian word, It's an English word that immigrated (migrated sounds better) into the Russian language!

----------


## Chuvak

thanks!!!  ::

----------

